# Caught my first snook today



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Got done with work and had about 2 hours before the sun went down, so I headed to the jetty with a bag full of frozen mullet and kings on my mind. Got there and the wind was out of control and the water was pretty muddy. I threw some mullet for a while with no hits. Finally decided it would be better to head back towards the surf and try to find a trout (they've been showing up in the surf pretty thick lately down here around Corpus Christi). I found a good spot that looked like lots of bait was blown up against the rocks and threw a topwater for a bit. Wind/waves made working a topwater tough, so I switched to a softbait. DOA Cal 1/4 oz jighead and 3 1/2" DOA Cal 3 1/2" shad tails. The guy next to me caught 2 snook while I was there and man, I was excited. I got a good hit right by the rocks and just knew it was my first snook. Fought the fish, nice little redfish. Cool. Released to grow up (probably upper teens, maybe 20 inches). Grabbed a new tail and got back to it. Got another good hit, this time further from the rocks. Felt like a heavier fish... Got it in and saw it was a stud surf trout over 20 inches. Released her to go have some babies and grabbed an arkansas glow tail. I threw and threw and threw. Finally, I got a solid strike and immediate drag pull. I felt sure this was snook. It ducked towards the rocks and tried to get free. Not on my watch! I got it close and pulled up my first snook!!! Talk about one excited angler. Probably only a whopping 14 inches, but heck, I was just as pleased as I could be. Pulled that DOA bait out, got my smilin picture taken with my catch and released my trophy.

Still waiting on a picture to be emailed from a buddy I was fishing with, so I'll update later. All in all, a great day. I guess you could call it a slam of sorts... Redfish, speckled trout, and a snook. Not monsters, but SUPER cool to me!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll post my snook picture later, but here's my buddy fighting a fish on his fly rod. Certainly a pretty day to fish.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

good job will cant wait to see those pictures when you coming back to pcola?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the snook.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alum maverick (6/3/2009)*good job will cant wait to see those pictures when you coming back to pcola?


i was just back last weekend. now it will probably be a few months til i get to come home. i think oct is our next scheduled trip (opening day of bow season).


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

like i said, not a big fish, but i was stil pumped!! yo ucan see from my hair, the wind was out of control.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Why do Snook not like our area?They have them south of the bend and I guess they have them west, whats the deal?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

temperature. and that's all


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats!!!! my first snook want much bigger but its still a rush to catch your first


----------

